# VK - IS OPEN 16th Dec 2015 2PM



## Gizmo (15/12/15)

We have decided to stay open till 2PM tomorrow.. So pull in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/12/15)

Vendor open time war. I'm closing at 2:05

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike (15/12/15)

The pair of you know you'll be talking kak with customers till way past 2pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/12/15)

@Mike that's probably true! We never close when we're supposed to 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

